# Topics > Projects >  Remote Robotics using Thymio2 (R2T2) Initiative, Lausanne, Switzerland

## Airicist

Thymio

Main page

----------


## Airicist

R2T2

Streamed live on Nov 4, 2015




> The story
> 
> We are in 2032. A meteorite has damaged an important Martian power station and we need to assess the damage and restart the main generator. We have 16 robots on site. Each robot can be controlled by a team of engineers and space experts from Earth. Between Mars and Earth there is a delay in video transmission (between 3 minutes when Mars is closest and 21 minutes when Mars is farthest from Earth in its orbit) and direct remote control is impossible. Therefore the Earth experts need to program the robots to solve the task. We recruited 16 teams of experts from Switzerland, France, Austria, Italy, Russia and South Africa.


Article "R2T2, a collaborative rescue action at the crossroads between education, robotics and space exploration 
LIVE STREAM"

by Francesco Mondala
November 4, 2015

----------

